# How much pressure do you run in your rear shock



## RBowles (Jun 1, 2010)

I have about 240 lbs in mine at the moment and it feels like it wants to toss you off the bike when you hit a bump on the downhill runs.:madman: 

The shock is a Fox Float RP2. Am I overdoing it?


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Well, what's your riding weight??


----------



## Mountain biker 41 (Oct 13, 2007)

Kinda depends on how the rear suspension is set up..At the shop I work at we tend to start at how much the rider weighs and adjust it from there. My single pivot transition covert has 160 pounds in it and Im 145-150

edit same shock btw


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

I run my Manitou Radium at about 66-70% of my body weight, which is what I believe the manual specifies...


----------



## Surestick Malone (Jan 24, 2004)

RBowles said:


> I have about 240 lbs in mine at the moment and it feels like it wants to toss you off the bike when you hit a bump on the downhill runs.:madman:
> 
> The shock is a Fox Float RP2. Am I overdoing it?


Adjust the pressure until you have the correct amount of sag. Nobody can tell you a magic number that's "right" as it's going to depend on your bike's leverage ration, your weight and the percentage of your weight that's over the rear wheel. 
The shock wanting to toss you off on bumps is more likely a question of not enough rebound damping.


----------



## RBowles (Jun 1, 2010)

I weigh in at about 195-200, depending on how much IPA beer I've had to drink. 

I set the shock up at about 20-25% initial sag. Tell me more about this rebound dampening, as my shock only has the propedal adjustment that I can see.


----------



## RBowles (Jun 1, 2010)

I stand corrected, my rear shock does have a rebound dampening adjustment.


----------



## Mountain biker 41 (Oct 13, 2007)

If I remember right its a red or blue knowb(bike not with me) turn it clockwise until you feel the shock return slower, its gonna take some refining on the trails to dial it in


----------



## RBowles (Jun 1, 2010)

Mountain biker 41 said:


> If I remember right its a red or blue knowb(bike not with me) turn it clockwise until you feel the shock return slower, its gonna take some refining on the trails to dial it in


Thanks, I'll fiddle with it tomorrow after work, on my ride.:thumbsup:


----------



## Surestick Malone (Jan 24, 2004)

There should be a + and a - direction on the rebound knob. Turning it in the + direction will give you more rebound damping, 
Too much rebound damping and the shock will not return fast enough and start to ride lower and lower in its travel as you hit successive bumps at speed. 
Too little rebound damping and it will rebound too fast and launch you off the saddle. 

25% initial sag is good so whatever pressure you need to get that is fine. You can play around a bit as you might find the bike rides a bit better with a bit less or more sag of course.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

I have the same shock and I weigh in at 220 riding weight all geared up. I like my ride a tad stiffer than usual so I run 220 to 225 lbs of pressure in it.


----------



## fda47 (Aug 26, 2009)

Ya I echo the sag measurement as key. I'm new to rear air shocks myself. Have the RP2, weighs in at 180-185lbs so started off with 185psi. That did not give me the correct sag of 13mm for my bike so had to lower it down to 175psi. Rebound is what I'm tuning now. 6 clicks out and it bounces me off the saddle on bigger bumps


----------



## telemarc67 (Aug 5, 2010)

Isn't there a section on the Fox website for general PSI guidelines per rider weight? I can't find it anywhere-just instructions on how to set the sag. I am a 185lb rider on a Titus Racer X 
with a RP2. I have the shock set to 110PSI, and it rides just right, but it seems like riders much lighter than me are running way higher pressure. What gives?


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

telemarc67 said:


> Isn't there a section on the Fox website for general PSI guidelines per rider weight? I can't find it anywhere-just instructions on how to set the sag. I am a 185lb rider on a Titus Racer X
> with a RP2. I have the shock set to 110PSI, and it rides just right, but it seems like riders much lighter than me are running way higher pressure. What gives?


If I'm not mistaken a lot has to do with the make and suspension type? Like for example. I have a Giant Trance X3 which brings Maestro suspension. Maybe another brand would require the same shock to have less or more to work in the correct way. I believe this is what I read.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

my shock calls for about half my body weight and the leverage ratio of my bike dictates i run a bit less than that.


----------



## hardwarz (Jun 12, 2009)

No idea what my shock pressure is, I'm at 20% sag.


----------

